# Help! My girlfriend wants an iphone.



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea.... even after showing her how nice my GNex on JB is. I'll have 15 minutes in the car for a last ditch effort to convince her otherwise on the way to the Verizon store.

Best strategy? We leave for the store in 5 hours. Her words this morning before going to work, "I'm getting a white iPhone with a flowered design case." /facepalm


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Let her know that it's either you or that glorified piece of glass.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

She bought an iPhone with a flowered case. Yea.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

salem said:


> /facepalm


More like /girlfriendpalm. iPhones are not a joking matter.

Seriously, though my wife got one. She's not into all the tweaking, and wants something that is smooth and works out of the box. For such simple minded thinking, Apple is regrettably best, and it keeps her happy and out of my hair.


----------



## jroc74 (May 31, 2012)

Best stragety? Let her get it.

Dont impose your beliefs and opinions on her. Tell what the benefits of Android are and see if she still wants an iPhone. I dont like the insurance or lack of it for the iPhone on some carriers.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with an iPhone. The problem are some of the people that thinks the device is God and tries to preach how much better than it is than anything on earth. To be fair people with android device are the same way. Look at how this op is lol. Nothing makes a phone superior to another if both people are happy.

So let your gf get one and I bet she will be happy with it.

I bet you acted the same way when the gnex came out. Its either let her get what she wants or you sleep alone. Its as simple as that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd rather give her the iphone than have to fight over issues she might have from Android (mainly those involved in rooting if you led her down that path). Every Android phone out there has something that someone complains about. Obviously iphones have lots that we might hate, but to simplistic user needs, it does fine. Sure they might gripe they wish they could do something, but I guess that's no better or worse than all the gripes we hear from people on Android that could (potentially given time + effort + knowledge) fix stuff and yet don't 

There's been studies done that show people complain less and are happier when they know they have limits on their choices and what they can do about that limit (i.e. Apple stuff), versus near unlimited choices (PC, Android, etc). Obviously that's not the case for everyone, but for many it is. Some people that are scared of technology for whatever reason (maybe their parents scolded them for "breaking" the computer at a young age or never let them break something and fix it, etc) like to keep the distance between them and the device a bit further away than many on say rootz like to. For those people that don't want to have to make choices that seem hard or want to hack up their device in order to get timely updates + fixes, there's always iPhone and Apple products.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I just don't understand buying a 3G device at that price. If I were dead-set on an iPhone I'd at least wait for the 5 to drop.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I just don't understand buying a 3G device at that price. If I were dead-set on an iPhone I'd at least wait for the 5 to drop.


knowing apple, the iphone 5 probably won't actually have 4G...


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> I just don't understand buying a 3G device at that price. If I were dead-set on an iPhone I'd at least wait for the 5 to drop.


This.
Why the hell would anyone buy a phone that's been out for a year when the updated version is right around the corner? I'm sorry, bro. I'm not calling your girlfriend dumb, but....


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

show her that entire video series and if she still wants an iphone than respect her decision and let her get one

you should always respect others decisions no matter if they conflict with your own opinions or not


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

pics or gtfo


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Serious advice here.....

DUMP HER!!!!!

lol j/k


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Is she a blonde?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If she was a blonde she would want a blackberry.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> If she was a blonde she would want a blackberry.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


True. I hear that some retarded people are attracted to shiny things...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> If she was a blonde she would want a blackberry.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


My wife is blonde and she rocks Android!!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> My wife is blonde and she rocks Android!!


 That's nothing to brag about









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

On a scale of 1-10. If she is,

8-10 Let her keep,and love her iPhone
5-7 Maybe you should consider trading her in for a new model
1-4 What, were you drunk?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> On a scale of 1-10. If she is,
> 
> 8-10 Let her keep,and love her iPhone
> 5-7 Maybe you should consider trading her in for a new model
> 1-4 What, were you drunk?


That's what I did with my ex gf. Traded her in on a younger model. Lowest I could go was 18 lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> knowing apple, the iphone 5 probably won't actually have 4G...


Verizon stated that they will no longer allow non-4G phones on their service, so if the iPhone 5 isn't 4G it won't be on Verizon.
So I think it's pretty certain that the iPhone 5 will have 4G.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The new iPad (what a dumb name!) has LTE so I'm sure the next iPhone will also have LTE. At least now their 4G symbol will be accurate.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The new iPad (what a dumb name!) has LTE so I'm sure the next iPhone will also have LTE. At least now their 4G symbol will be accurate.


You dare question the knowledge of Jellybellies? SRSLY???????


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> You dare question the knowledge of Jellybellies? SRSLY???????


The same guy that said the D1 > S3? Say it isn't so....


----------

